# subfeeders through firewall



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure, as long as you run your subfeeds in a manner that doesn't compromise the fire rating of the separation assembly. There are many products to address this.

Be advised, however, that if the owner is going to deed any of these properties separately, you may want to kindly advise him to have an easement added to the deeds. I ran into this recently with a 6-unit townhouse, all under separate ownership. The third unit in needed a new feeder, and underground conduit failed, that ran below the basement slab of unit #1 and #2. That's still ongoing, and that townhouse is still without power.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Sure, as long as you run your subfeeds in a manner that doesn't compromise the fire rating of the separation assembly. There are many products to address this.
> 
> Be advised, however, that if the owner is going to deed any of these properties separately, you may want to kindly advise him to have an easement added to the deeds. I ran into this recently with a 6-unit townhouse, all under separate ownership. The third unit in needed a new feeder, and underground conduit failed, that ran below the basement slab of unit #1 and #2. That's still ongoing, and that townhouse is still without power.


 I came across a situation in a union buit building in midtown Manhattan where they ran 1 1/4 conduit from the meterbank to the panel below with both metered feeds in the same conduit and ran the second metered feed through the panel from the co op on the floor below. I can't see how that was code even for the date it was installed (the 60's)


----------

